# Strothers Moxie likes and dislikes



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

I love the Moxies I have owned. Nothing I do not like about it. Very very stable shooting platform. 

Currently looking for a 50# Moxie for a spot bow. 

I do not think you would be disappointed.


----------



## hoytshooter0106 (Jan 1, 2012)

love the feel of the bow but dont come under a 28 inch draw i think they lose a lot of business because of this


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

I really like my Moxies.They hold really well and are a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Seems to be a good bow. I liked the draw cycle and back wall
DB


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

hoytshooter0106 said:


> love the feel of the bow but dont come under a 28 inch draw i think they lose a lot of business because of this


They have short draw cams for them. I enjoyed mine drew nice, held good, and felt real clean on the shot


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a few of them....love them.

Heck I may even list one of them in the classifieds


----------



## hoytshooter0106 (Jan 1, 2012)

then why do they say bow comes in draw 28 inch and up and they dont advertise it any shorter than that


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

So far nothing negative about this bow sounds like a good shooter. That's what I was wanting to hear believe I will have to find one to sling some arrows through Thanks. Wonder how the company is to deal with if you have any problems...anybody


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hoytshooter0106 said:


> then why do they say bow comes in draw 28 inch and up and they dont advertise it any shorter than that


Don't know...but I have a friend with one that is shorter then 28". He isn't that much under 28" so maybe he set the stop short or twisted it down. But it didn't feel bad when I shot it.


----------



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)

Great bow, I got 1 last year for 3d and liked it so much I made it my primary hunting bow. Great company to deal with.


----------



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

Bushwacked said:


> So far nothing negative about this bow sounds like a good shooter. That's what I was wanting to hear believe I will have to find one to sling some arrows through Thanks. Wonder how the company is to deal with if you have any problems...anybody


My experience with Strother customer service was awesome. I had a dry fire on my Infinity and they covered it all with warranty. Great people to deal with, and the main reason my current bow is a Strother Moxie. Check this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1869941


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link Stoo that's the kind of info I was wanting. Wouldn't want to sell your rig black death 60lb 28.5 is exactly what I need JK. I seen some in the classified I am very interested in this bow among others as well but really liking what I've heard on this bow


----------



## SX? (Aug 1, 2011)

hoytshooter0106 said:


> then why do they say bow comes in draw 28 inch and up and they dont advertise it any shorter than that


Short draw on Moxie goes down to 26".....

Website specs:

http://strotherarchery.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&Itemid=230

MPL


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I owned a moxie and it just wasn't for me. I felt like the cable slide was built very cheap and it just didn't fit me quite as well as some other bows I have owned. I would advise you to shoot one before you purchase if at all possible because the resale value on the Moxie's has not been all that great! Some bows that are close to the same specs that I liked a little more would be the Elite Pure and Bowtech Specialist! Hope this helps and happy shooting!


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been looking around for a 3d rig all winter and have narrowed it down to 3 bows. Moxie, Elite Pure, or Matthews C4. I love the fact that the elites have to transferable warranty. Everyone shoots the C4 and I have always liked going with a little something different so the Moxie fits the bill. Just need to find one to shoot in the next couple days to make my decision.

Thanks to all the feed back from everyone this is why I joined AT.


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a Black 28 in 60 lb dorsals.pm me


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

dcaudle1 said:


> I owned a moxie and it just wasn't for me. I felt like the cable slide was built very cheap and it just didn't fit me quite as well as some other bows I have owned. I would advise you to shoot one before you purchase if at all possible because the resale value on the Moxie's has not been all that great! Some bows that are close to the same specs that I liked a little more would be the Elite Pure and Bowtech Specialist! Hope this helps and happy shooting!


The first thing i changed on the moxie was to the newer version slide, not as hard on the strings and brings them closer to center.



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

i had one shot nice but it was slow


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Garceau said:


> The first thing i changed on the moxie was to the newer version slide, not as hard on the strings and brings them closer to center.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Good to hear! I hope you are enjoying it! Happy shooting!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

shooter74 said:


> i had one shot nice but it was slow


Compared to what? In no shape or form is this bow supposed to be considered fast. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

dcaudle1 said:


> Good to hear! I hope you are enjoying it! Happy shooting!


Yea thanks shoots great! Changed the mods, strings cables the cable slide, tuned it and got the back wall as i like it and shooting real well.

Put 65lb limbs on it too

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

i am in love with my moxie.i use it for huntin n will be using it for my 3d rig also this year.i am new to archery n i dont think for a minut id be as good of a shot as i am with a shorter bow.i traded a hoyt crx for it n the draw in night n day n has the same ibo.
i get the bug for a new bow once in awhile but lately i have lost it all together due to how this bow shoots


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

n strothers cs is top notch.i bought the bow off of here n they change out mods for me n have sent me new stops n have always been on top of any questions i have


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

very slow


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

shooter74 said:


> very slow


How slow are you talking anything over 285 is fast enough for me. I wouldn't want to shoot to much over 60lb at 28.5 in draw 348gr arrow. What speeds are you getting. This bow is IBO at 330 figured I would be getting 290 or so with my set up.


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

I get 297 @ 65 lbs and 335gn arrow 28 in draw


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

i was getting 240 with a 550 grain arrow n 290 with a 480 grain arrow at 72 lbs n 31 inch draw,if i remember correctly


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

3dbowtechman said:


> I get 297 @ 65 lbs and 335gn arrow 28 in draw


Thats sounds close to what I had figured I will be using this bow for 3d if I decide to go with it. As of right now the moxie has impressed me but I still need to shoot one. I found a dealer about 45min from house going to stop in soon.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Good luck with the cam lean


----------

